# my current project



## glycerine (Jun 19, 2010)

So... I haven't gotten alot of shop time lately. My wife and kids and I moved into another house a few months back. Before we got settled in good we found out that my Mom had cancer, so we went to Arkansas to be with her and dad. She passed away back in late April. I finally got a small dust collector, built a stand for my lathe and got my shop in somewhat of an order. Finished up a stars and stripes pen for a customer and now I have some ME time!!
I had this idea a while back and finally got bored enough to do it! I took about 15 different pieces of wood and cut them up into tiny pieces on my bandsaw. Then glued them together to make a very multi-colored herringbone. See, I have been doing something besides harassing Bock for nib prices...
Let's see, I can't even remember what all woods are in here. I know there is maple, african blackwood, ebony, lacewood, purple heart, yellow heart, red heart, cherry, walnut, zebra wood, cocobolo, bocote, some spalted something or other... and a few more.
Anyway, this will become a pen sooner or later!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jun 19, 2010)

You have some serious patience lol..Can't wait to see the pen...that is some nice work!!


----------



## glycerine (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## witz1976 (Jun 19, 2010)

Slacker  Nice looking start, cannot WAIT to see the finished product.


----------



## KDM (Jun 19, 2010)

That's a nice blank. Really nice. How'd you put the pieces together so they go around the tube? All I could manage was a flat herringbone.
(Damn, I just realised I called it "houndstooth"  which is something completely different.)


----------



## David Keller (Jun 19, 2010)

That's really nice...  Now let's see it on a finished pen.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks awesome.  I bet it only took 20 minutes and 3 trash cans of saw dust. :biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Jun 19, 2010)

KDM said:


> That's a nice blank. Really nice. How'd you put the pieces together so they go around the tube? All I could manage was a flat herringbone.
> (Damn, I just realised I called it "houndstooth" which is something completely different.)


 
There are a few "tutorials" on the forum.  I think I just saw a new one over the last few days actually.  It's tricky and even when you know how to do it, it's still time consuming...


----------



## glycerine (Jun 19, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Looks awesome. I bet it only took 20 minutes and 3 trash cans of saw dust. :biggrin:


 
That sounds about right!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeremy,
Sweet looking blank.  The finished product should be outstanding.


----------



## glycerine (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks.  Any suggestions on what to put it on?  I mostly use the jr. size pens, but I think a "regular" size pen would show off the blank more with a larger diameter.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice Jeremy! I love the herringbones, but me and the short bus usually glue ourselves to the project---literally!

I can't wait to see the finished product! I would vote for a very high quality plating, but less ornate CB and fenial. With a blank this nice, you don't want the hardware competing with the workmanship.


----------



## glycerine (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if the regular size gent cane be purchased with black tintanium plating???


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm sorry to read about the passing of your Mother. I hope your Dad is doing OK.


----------



## glycerine (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks.  Dad's doing well.  I'll be heading back to Arkansas soon to see him and help him go through some of mom's things...


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 27, 2010)

Our deepest sympathies on the loss of your mother.

I think, but not 100% certain, that the fs gent comes with black ti.  One thing we have done in the past when we really wanted to show off a pattern in a piece is to "thin down" the center band.  It does mean you have to adjust for doing so - but worth the efforts.


----------



## glycerine (Jun 28, 2010)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Our deepest sympathies on the loss of your mother.
> 
> I think, but not 100% certain, that the fs gent comes with black ti. One thing we have done in the past when we really wanted to show off a pattern in a piece is to "thin down" the center band. It does mean you have to adjust for doing so - but worth the efforts.


 
Thank you.  And thanks for the advice in slimming down the center band.  I may try that.  I thought about doing a closed end, but with the herringbone blanks, there is a gap in the center of every other layer... unless there's another way to glue it up that I don't know about.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jun 28, 2010)

smoking blank. Sorry to hear about your mom. God bless.


----------



## glycerine (Jun 28, 2010)

Russell Eaton said:


> smoking blank. Sorry to hear about your mom. God bless.


 
Thank you.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jun 28, 2010)

awful sorry about you mom passing, in our prayers, the herringbone is awsome...........


----------



## glycerine (Jun 29, 2010)

OLDMAN5050 said:


> awful sorry about you mom passing, in our prayers, the herringbone is awsome...........


 
Thank you.


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 1, 2010)

Been out of touch, Sorry to hear about the loss of your Mother.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your mother,the blank is beautiful, CSUSA lists a Titanium but I believe its a gold TI. perhaps the Rhodium would look nice, also a durable finish.


----------

